# SJ love a man in uniform



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it fair for me to say that uniforms denoting authority appeal to SJ's, you are likely to be attracted to men in police or military uniforms and maybe want to join things like the cadets or a marching band just so you can wear one, and hang out with other uniforms!? 
I'm an ENFP, and I must say I have never been attracted to uniforms, I used to wear one when I played in a brass band, but I always used to accessorise or wear quirky shoes and things to stand out. The idea of a military uniform repels me, it makes me think of dominance and authority. I would rather a man had his own style, or had long hair and a beard than be a Prince Harry look alike, I don't understand the appeal. I think many SJ men like school mistress women and police officers, am I right?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

.... lol. You still have a lot to learn :3

Dare I say troll...


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Not necessarily no. Of course you are talking about Kersey's temperament theory (which focuses on persona and not how someone actually perceive/judge the world. You could have an INTJ who has an SJ persona), and not necessarily Jungian Introverted Sensation types. Who are generally more diverse than that... I generally find that Fe/Te doms who tend to idealize these types of jobs, but that is just my experience. I personally don't find uniforms to be very attractive though, unless we are talking about something more kinky.

Do you have a beef with your parents or something?


----------



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

Both my parents were SJ, my late father, ex military was ISTJ, and my mother ISFJ.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah you can say that , I don,t know about rest of SJs but I really feel attracted to men in Uniform ,my father was in Military and used to take me with him to his base ,and tell me about army life ,battles ,discipline and braveness one should have in them to be a part of military . I myself dreamed of joining army one day but due to some physical problem could not do so .


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

50-50. not necessarily all SJs!:kitteh:


----------

